

Richard Feynman's 'Computer Disease' - gone35
http://benjaminjcousins.wordpress.com/2014/04/01/richard-feynmans-computer-disease/

======
gone35
H/T to acqq's comment in an earlier thread[1].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7793878](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7793878)

